# golden state at sacramento (3/9)



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Sacramento coasts past them like they did Orlando, just another chance for CWebb to brush up on defense.

My predictions:

Webber - 25 pts, 11 boards, 10 dimes
Miller - 20 pts, 11 boards, 2 blocks
Divac - 12 pts, 7 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Warriors 94 - 121 Kings

Peja: 33 pts, 7 treys
Webber: 26 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes
Miller: 24 pts, 11 Reb
Divac: 12 pts, 8 Reb, 8 dimes

I feel like a blowout today


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings will be wearing the throwback jerseys tonight


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Uh Oh...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

On the news a few minutes ago, they were doing the sports from Arco Arena and Bobby Jackson was in the background, in uniform, running and shooting...haven't heard anything about him being activated, though.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

looking at nba stats...seems like kings aren't doing too well.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber is 1-7 right now... Not a nice game... Kings 42 Warriors 39 at the moment


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Warriors 44
Kings 45

Peja: 10 pts
Bibby: 10 pts
Miller: 5 pts, 7 Reb, 5 dimes

Good news is Kings have gotten off 11 more shots than GS. Bad news is they have continued to get off to bad starts and bad first halves as of late.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't get the game on TV, but from a stats standpoint, Webber is playing just awful to say the least.:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber 1-12 now... He is forcing too much, hes playing terrible... Adelman should send a message to him to calm down...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

1-15 noooo, he's gonna have an AI night
(just kidding AI you know I love you)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

1-16 OM ****ing G

It's to the point where i am embarrassed for him, at least we're winning.

59-53 Kings


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, come to think of it, Webber's 2-18 is great news. Basically the Kings best forward has missed 16 shots and we are still up by 11


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber 1-17 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Thats hillarious, well, AI had a 2-21 so Webber is in great company


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Oops, well Webber is onw 2-19 , Webber stop SHOOTING, just stop the bleading :laugh: , Miller is 3-12, so Webber plus Miller = 3-31 shooting on the night, AHAHHAHAHA, if the Kings lose this Webber is going down and the RETRO jerseys are going to burn in hell :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

You blink an eye and Webber has missed again, 2-20


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

78-72 Kings

I honestly have NO IDEA how the Kings are up by 6, Miller and Webber are a combined 5-33 shooting. So Peja must be lighting it up? Not really, he isn't playing great either 1-6 3's. This just shows the depth of the Kings and what they bring to the table. Wouldn't be surprised if Kings lose if Miller and Webb don't bring it in the last few minutes


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

PLAYER OF THE GAME=Doug Christie, NO DOUBT about it, dont put anyone else on there even tho Bibby and Peja had good games, Doug was so huge tonight its not even funny, if you watched that game, it was ridiculous what he did down the stretch, which was EVERYTHING, Webber was bound to have a game like this, im glad it was against the Warriors... POG DC! Great Effort DC!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

19 points 6 rebs 5 assts 2 stls but that doesnt show the game he had... Absolutely awesome, he was the reason the Kings won tonight... 

Kings Rebounds 51
Warriors Rebounds 39


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Warriors 92
Kings 96

Christie: 23 pts, 5 Reb, 6 dimes
Peja: 20 pts, 9 Reb
Bibby: 21 pts
Miller: 10 Reb, 5 dimes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:clap:

Kings announcer Grant Napear said that he didn't know that a team could play 1 good minute in a game and win the game...good job for pulling this one out:yes:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

man christie saved the king's ***** so many times...but then again that is the job of the SG, to shoot. anybody think adelman will play webber against the mavs?


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

this is exactly the crap i expected from webber. i like him, im glad he is back, but DO NOT TAKE SO MANY DAMN SHOTS. This is not his team anymore its Pedja's, drop your ego and stop shooting so many damn times, find the open man and dish it off. grrrrrrrrrrrr, i dont care if we won, we won ugly, and that crap wont cut it in the playoffs. I dont care if webber scores 25 next game, but when he shoots the ball 60 times to get that 25 i will be enraged with the lack of balls Adelman has if he cant bench webber again.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

For someone who saw the game...was Webber taking shots within the offense or was he forcing things?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber was fine, he would have made half of those shots normally, im happy with him taking 21 shots a game, Peja still gets his shots... I was just mad because instead of playing normal, he tried to force it... I dont expect him to play like this ever again, and he WILL play against the Mavs


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

yah Adelman should tell him that if he hits a cold streak of more than 6 shots, just dish it off to Peja or Bibby until he's feeling more comfortable. 

also, they need to work on their defense, ALOT. its sad when GOLDEN STATE has 12 blocked shots on you, and you only have 1 back...they were getting steals but with blocks you count the intimidation factor...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow GS shot 48% from the field, Sacramento shot 38% and they still pulled out a win! No idea what Webber was doing, his only 2 baskets were layups. But... the Kings did take 20 more shots than the Warriors. Great job by the Kings on the offensive boards (21 ORebs).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings shot 38% because of the retro jerseys. They should never ever wear them again. or they'll keep playing bad and lose.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, I was gonna start a thread, those retro jerseys are serious bad luck, not to mention sorta ugly...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "It was nothing knee-related. Just me -- just wrist-related," Webber said. "(The) wrist wasn't clicking or something like that. You know, it's just something you've got to live with."
> 
> "It's not like he hasn't been out nine months and he's only been back a week," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "I think it's a matter of him just fighting through it and getting to the point where he feels comfortable."


http://www.nba.com/games/20040309/GSWSAC/recap.html


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Amazing how Webber & Miller can shoot so awfully, and yet the Kings were able to come away with a win.


----------

